
How to Print Contents from Certain DIV - sayham28
http://www.virtualspecies.com/2017/07/how-to-print-contents-from-certain-div.html
======
n-gauge
@media print css as well:

[https://www.arclab.com/en/kb/htmlcss/how-to-print-a-
specific...](https://www.arclab.com/en/kb/htmlcss/how-to-print-a-specific-
part-of-a-html-page-css-media-screen-print.html)

~~~
sayham28
Thanks.

------
raynet
Or a nice jquery plugin
[https://github.com/jasonday/printThis](https://github.com/jasonday/printThis)

~~~
sayham28
Thanks.

